# New to the site--a few pics of some of my calls



## jmck (Jun 12, 2014)

In my introduction, a number of the members dared me to post a few pictures of some of my work...I don't build fancy calls--just hunting calls that are to be used in the woods. Here are a few pictures to see the work I do...hope you like them and thanks for looking....

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2014)

Good looking work bud


----------



## TMAC (Jun 12, 2014)

Those are really nice


----------



## jmck (Jun 12, 2014)

last call is Mineral stained poplar and walnut.
Knew Neil, got a little advice from him, but my friend and mentor Marlin Watkins has helped my sound greatly


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2014)

Really nice calls.


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 12, 2014)

You do great work. Rick


----------



## myingling (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice ,,,Jeff makes some of the best sounding boxes


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

great looking calls jeff love the morels on the top one


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 12, 2014)

I would say those are a lil better than just calls that work out in the woods ! Very nice looking


----------



## KYTURKEY (Jun 12, 2014)

No doubt Jeff makes some great calls. Has the awards, and dead birds to prove it. Good to see you here, bud.

Patrick


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff I'm sorry but you must have missed the rule that says you must have a least 100 posts before putting up pics of calls that look this good 

Welcome aboard my friend glad to see you made it and great looking calls as always.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff if that is your old everyday outdoors call I bet if you made a collector box call it would be over the top. Great work. Welcome

Ray


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice looking calls. Welcome from northcentral PA


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't let Jeff's humble posting fool any one of you. I have had some of his calls in my hands and they are world class calls. I know he has multiple Grand National NWTF champion awards and a slew of dead birds to prove that his calls pack a punch. On top of all that, having only talked to him once on the phone a couple of years ago, I can tell you he is a stand up guy to boot. Welcome Jeff. I have always enjoyed seeing pics of your calls. One of these days I will own one of them.


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

Great looking calls, Jeff!


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 12, 2014)

Great looking calls Jeff!


----------



## jmck (Jun 12, 2014)

I see quite a few guys that I am figuring out that I know here- don't let them tell ya that I'm a car salesman so ya think I wear Patton leather shoes and a leasure suit !!!! HAhaha
I really love my callmaking and the great guys and friends I've made along the way - look forward to getting to know all the hobby'ists here - common interests always make for great friends!!
Thanks for the warm welcome here and look forward to meeting more new friends here 
Thanks for the kind words about my noise makers 
Jeff


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey Jeff, I was one of the ones that double dared you - I knew what you were going to post!! and you didn't disappoint!! That is some fine noise makers there and excellent picture snapping!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Real fine noise makers in my book, look like the should be in a display case not scratched up in the woods.:cool2:


----------

